# Does HSG Delay your period??



## beauty

Hey Girls 
I had my HSG done just over two weeks ago.. I was just wondering if it can delay your period??

Just before my HSG scan I was having light spotting as if my AF was going to come, i was really worried it would show and they wouldnt perform the HSG however it didnt show and the scan was done and showed clear tubes :happydance: which i am most pleased about as i was really worried!!

However for the past few days I am having brown discharge (i know its old blood) but i am on my longest period this cycle so far being cd60 odd :growlmad: and just wondering if this could be due to the HSG. Any advice would be much appreicated..

I am back at the consultant next week and unsure also on what the next stage is goin to be, due to my pcos she mentioned running metroformin and clomid together, kind of hoping witch stays away and i can start the clomid straight away, if not is there a chance she may let me start it before my AF as if i have to wait i may be waiting some time due to my long cycles..

xx


----------



## beauty

Anybody please??


----------



## Chase

Hiya, am not sure but I really don't think it does from what I have read. Hopefully someone else will have a bit more info though. xxx


----------



## bek74

The HSG never delayed my period, sorry I am not much help :hugs:


----------



## DanaLou

I have had 2 so far and it never delayed.


----------



## twinkle

beauty said:


> Hey Girls
> I had my HSG done just over two weeks ago.. I was just wondering if it can delay your period??
> 
> Just before my HSG scan I was having light spotting as if my AF was going to come, i was really worried it would show and they wouldnt perform the HSG however it didnt show and the scan was done and showed clear tubes :happydance: which i am most pleased about as i was really worried!!
> 
> However for the past few days I am having brown discharge (i know its old blood) but i am on my longest period this cycle so far being cd60 odd :growlmad: and just wondering if this could be due to the HSG. Any advice would be much appreicated..
> 
> I am back at the consultant next week and unsure also on what the next stage is goin to be, due to my pcos she mentioned running metroformin and clomid together, kind of hoping witch stays away and i can start the clomid straight away, if not is there a chance she may let me start it before my AF as if i have to wait i may be waiting some time due to my long cycles..
> 
> xx

Hey sweetie, please dont worry...my periods are every 28 days without fail, apart from when i had my hsg in dec....and then it was 3 weeks late!!!


----------



## beauty

I keep getting brown CM like old blood but no show of period had this cm now for over a week.. :(
xx


----------



## kareen

i'm having an hsg done today. what exactly is the procedure like? does it check your fallopian tubes as well?


----------



## beauty

It does check your tubes huni, to make sure there clear so the egg can travel down!!

I have PM you huni , Good luck xxxx


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi...my period was a day late after having my hycosy.....i usually always have full flow on day 32.....and get spotting ( brownish) from day 29 up until i come on properly.....this time i started spotting the tues nite/wed morning & didnt come on full flow til the sunday. xx


----------



## pink peony

hi there

my period was 21 days late when i had my hsg

my consultant said it was unusual but not anything to worry about

good luck


----------

